# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München

## Altin1

Ketu le te mblidhen tifozat/adhuruesit te Bajernit, dhe te diskutojme rreth kasaj skuadre.



................skuadra me e fuqishme e te gjitha koherave sipas votave te bavarezeve (trajner Hitcfeld) 

..................................................  ......

----------


## Bastian

Sipas te perditshmes Bild Bayerni Munihut eshte ne shenjester te mesfushorit francez tek Arsenali Mathieu Flamini,i cili veres mund te vij tek bayerni si i lire.
Po ashtu Bayerni mund ti jep edhe 10 milion euro per mesfushorin e Barcelones Deco.Une mendoj se do te duhej qe te behej nje transfert i tille.

----------


## goldian

flamini do na duhej shume 
sa per decon sjam shume optimist

----------


## Altin1

Jan Schlaudraff ka kerkuar qe te largohet nga klubi kete bear pavaresisht se kontrata e atij skadon per dy vjet, edhe Uli Hoeneß tha qe do ta konsideroj kerkesen. 

Te them te verteten fajin nuk e ka Schlaudraff po Hitcfeld qe nuk i dha ndo nje shans te aktivizoheshe.

----------


## Lukather

Urime fansa per fitoren e djeshme 5-0 kunder BVB-se. Ndeshje shume e bukur, ku skaudra jone arriti per 20 min te shenoje 4 gola dhe ti afrohet shume afer titullit te 21-te ne Bundelige.

Sa i perket lojtareve per te cilet eshte i interesuar FCB, edhe une lexova ne Bild per Flamini dhe Deco ...nuk e dij nese do mund te realizohet nje kalim i tyre ne Mynih, por shpresoj qe Bayern te perforcohet ne mesfushe me nje lojtar te tille...une per mua uroj qe Deco te vesh fanelen e FCB-se , me eksperiencen qe ka do ishte teper i rendesishem per skuadren tone. Hoeness i ka dhene fund te gjithe polemikave ne lidhje me  portierin e FCB sezonin e ardhshem. Ai ka deklaruar zevendesues i Kahn do jete vetem Rensig, me paraqitjet qe ka bere deri tani nuk ka pike dyshimi per kete vendim dhe se fjala e dhene mbetet e tille. Hoeness ka pohuar qe Bayern kerkon nje portier me eksperience, por jo per te zene vend ne formanionen e pare, por thjesht kerkohet nje zevendesues i mire per Rensing, pra nje nr. 2 ne porten bavareze.

auf geht´s ihr ROTEN!

----------


## The.ReaL

Shumë her kam lexuar ketu se Tim Borowski eshte lojtar i B.Munchen po tash pse ai luan tek W.Bremeni  :i ngrysur:  !!

----------


## Lukather

> Shumë her kam lexuar ketu se Tim Borowski eshte lojtar i B.Munchen po tash pse ai luan tek W.Bremeni  !!


Borowski aktualisht luan me Werder, mirepo ai ka nenshkruar me Bayern per sezonin e ardhshem (nuk pranoi rinovimin me Werder), pra ai kalon ne Mynih per shifra 0  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Altin1

Sot Bajerni lozi nje loje shume te bukur, mu kenaq shpirti. :ngerdheshje:  Kisha kohe pa e pare te bente nje loje te tille. Sado qe gjysma e skuadres mungonte lojen e mbajtem nen kontroll shumicen e pjeses se pare dhe pothuajse te tere pjesen e dyte. Toni e tregoj edhe njehere veten me ato dy gola qe shenovi. Schlaudraff gje kur u fut ne pjesen e dyte ne ane te djathte ishte i rrezikshem, gjynah qe mund te iki kete behar, edhe Lell per te cuditur lozi shume mire sot, shpresoj te eci ne kete ritem, kokloqa.
Ika une tani te vesh fanellen e Bajernit edhe te loz pak futboll perjashta.

----------


## goldian

sebastian frey eshte ne bisedime me bayernin

----------


## Lukather

"Sot, do fitojme per Kahn" keshtu eshte shprehur Luca Toni per ndeshjen finale ne DFB-Pokal ne Olimpiastadion Berlin. Nje fitore sonte ...dhe Kahn do mbaje rekordin si i vetmi lojtar ne historine e futbollit gjerman qe ka fituar 6 kupa ne karrieren e tij si futbollist me FC Bayern, ndersa per Bayern do ishte Pokali i 14-te ne historine e klubit.

Fakte per ndeshjen

Ndeshja do transmetohet ne 149 vende te botes, qe paraqet nje rritje me 20% ne krahasim me vitin paraprak.
Per FC Bayern kjo eshte ndeshja e 196 e zhvilluar per ndeshjet e Kupes se DFB-se, bilanci i deritanishem, nga 195 ndeshje : 142 fitore, 20 barazime dhe  33 humbje. Ka shenuar 549, ndersa ka pranuar 207 gola. Dmth. ne ndeshje mesatarisht FCB ka shenuar 2,81 gola dhe ka fituar 73,3 % te ndeshjeve.
Kunder BVB-se ka zhvilluar 3 ndeshje te vlefshme per DFB-Pokal dhe prej tyre Bayern ka fituar 2 (1966 - 2:0 dhe1981 - 4:0), ndersa ka humbur vetem nje ndeshje (1992 me penalti 5:4 rez. 2-2)

Ndeshja fillon neser- ora 20:00 live ne ZDF (Astra, Hotbird) si dhe shume kanale te tjera te globit. 

Pra le te shpresojme per nje ndeshje te bukur dhe fitore per skaudren tone te zemres - FC BAYERN MÜNCHEN.

Auf gehts ihr Bayern, macht den ersten Schritt auf dem Weg zur Unsterblichkeit!

----------


## Altin1

> sebastian frey eshte ne bisedime me bayernin


Sebastian Frey ja ka ven syrin edhe Milani. Ne fakt Luca Toni i ka thene Bajernit per Frey, me qe kan qen ne te njejten skuader. Une nuk besoj ne blerjen e atij sepse ai eshte i mire edhe eshte e veshtire nje portier si ai te ri ne stol. Ne kemi Rensing, qe eshte premtuar vendi mbas Kahnit. Mire do ishte te blinim ndo nje per te ngruar stolin.

Sot ne oren 20:00


formacioni mundshem

*Borussia Dortmund:* Ziegler (Höttecke) - Rukavina, Hummels, Wörns, Dédé - Kehl - Blaszczykowski, Kringe - Tinga - Frei, Petric

*Bayern München:* Kahn - Lell, Lucio, Demichelis, Lahm - Schweinsteiger, van Bommel (Ottl), Zé Roberto, Ribéry - Klose (Podolski), Toni

----------


## goldian

dhe gatuson e kerkon bayeni
do ishte nje super blerje
jam dakord me altin se frey do ishte e veshtire ta mbaje ne stol

----------


## no name

_Cfare super blerje mer goldo Gatusoja? Bayern ka nevoje per nje "Efemberg" te dyte. Nje si puna e Vader vard, Deco apo Fabregas besoje se do i hyshin ne pune._

----------


## Lukather

Urime, urime per fitoren e 14-te te DFB-Pokalit. Mungojne dhe 2 per te arritur Hattrickun gjate ketij sezoni ;-)

Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern  1:2 n.V. (1;1 0:1)

Borussia Dortmund: 	  	Ziegler - Rukavina (79. Buckley), Wörns, Kovac, Dede - Blaszczykowski, Tinga, Kehl (86. Valdez), Kringe - Petric, Frei (71. Klimowicz)

FC Bayern: 	  	Kahn - Lell, Lucio, Demichelis, Lahm - Schweinsteiger (86. Sagnol), van Bommel, Zé Roberto (113. Ottl), Ribéry - Klose (69. Podolski), Toni

Ersatz: 	  	Rensing, Jansen, Van Buyten, Sosa

Schiedsrichter: 	  	Knut Kircher (Rottenburg)

Zuschauer: 	  	74.244 (ausverkauft)

Tore: 	  	0:1 Toni (11.), 1:1 Petric (90.+2), 1:2 Toni (103.)

Gelbe Karten: 	  	Kovac, Tinga, Frei, Rukavina, Petric, Klimowicz / Zé Roberto, Toni

Gelbrote Karten: 	  	Blaszczykowski (108., wiederholtes Foulspiel)

burimi:www.fcb.de

----------


## Altin1

*Toni + Toni = Kupa Gjermane*

----------


## Altin1

Qysh arriti Bajerni deri ne finale.

Wacker Burghausen 	1-1 	*FC Bayern Munich* (3-4 ne penallti)

*FC Bayern Munich* 	3-1 	Borussia Mönchengladbach

Wuppertaler SV 	2-5 	*FC Bayern Munich*

*FC Bayern Munich* 	1-0 	TSV 1860 Munich

*FC Bayern Munich* 	2-0 	VfL Wolfsburg

Borussia Dortmund 	12	*FC Bayern Munich*

----------


## The.ReaL

Urime per titullin e parë kete sezon ju presin edhe tituj tjerë ..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

_Ta gezoni kete titull, tani e keni radhen ne Uefa._

----------


## ReaLFan

*Altin1 dhe goldian urime per titullin  DFB-Pokal per te 14 her...
Urime dhe per fitimin e bundeliges jeni me te miret urimeee urimeee*

----------


## bavarezi5

Haj urime titulli i pare....

----------

